# anyone in the plymouth area?



## toggle (May 31, 2011)

just wondering,cause i'm going to be studying at the uni there in a few months,


----------



## bi0boy (May 31, 2011)

Did you read the numerous "Plymouth is a shithole" threads?


----------



## toggle (Jun 1, 2011)

nope.

there are a few then.......


----------



## Riklet (Jun 1, 2011)

Thankfully not.... 

Sorry.


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 1, 2011)

Say hello to the JAnners for me, lol!

Poor you.


----------



## toggle (Jun 1, 2011)

not so bad, i'm commuting rather than moving there.


----------



## Riklet (Jun 1, 2011)

The train pulling away will be the highlight of your day.


----------



## Bakunin (Jun 1, 2011)

Riklet said:


> The train pulling away will be the highlight of your day.


 
Indeed, for Plymouth is more soul-destroying than Bognor Regis and I've lived in both towns.


----------



## toggle (Jun 1, 2011)

Bakunin said:


> Indeed, for Plymouth is more soul-destroying than Bognor Regis and I've lived in both towns.


 
I worked in the butlins at bognor many years ago. 

starts wishing i had other options


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm not there anymore but I grew up in plymouth.  Where are you going to be living?


----------



## madzone (Jun 2, 2011)

I spent a few days in Plymouth recently. it was ok. I quite liked it in fact. Will you be on the main campus?


----------



## madzone (Jun 2, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> I'm not there anymore but I grew up in plymouth.  Where are you going to be living?


 Read the thread!


----------



## toggle (Jun 2, 2011)

madzone said:


> I spent a few days in Plymouth recently. it was ok. I quite liked it in fact. Will you be on the main campus?


 
think so.

i'm just hating the idea and the time and the cost of the commuting right now.


----------



## Geri (Jun 2, 2011)

I like Plymouth.


----------



## madzone (Jun 2, 2011)

toggle said:


> think so.
> 
> i'm just hating the idea and the time and the cost of the commuting right now.


 
Yeah, time and cost will be hard. How many days do you have to go in?


----------



## toggle (Jun 2, 2011)

madzone said:


> Yeah, time and cost will be hard. How many days do you have to go in?


 
not sure, haven't got my courses confirmed yet. there's a couple of people that I may be able to do some sort of car pooling with, that would get the cost down.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jun 6, 2011)

toggle said:


> just wondering,cause i'm going to be studying at the uni there in a few months,


 
You should move there dude. I recommend Swilly.


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 7, 2011)

Funny how the _north prospect_ name never stuck


----------



## toggle (Jun 7, 2011)

jannerboyuk said:


> You should move there dude. I recommend Swilly.


 
cause uprooting my kids from the place we love to live and moving away from the childcare that lets me actually do the course is a great idea.


----------



## Bakunin (Jun 7, 2011)

jannerboyuk said:


> You should move there dude. I recommend Swilly.


 
Or perhaps Mount Wise.

Then again, I quite like Toggle so I don't want to inflict that on her.


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 7, 2011)

I had to put up with keyham, which was slightly better.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jun 8, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> Funny how the _north prospect_ name never stuck


 
I've never known a name to so accurately reflect an area like Swilly! But then i'm a posh devonport boy.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jun 8, 2011)

toggle said:


> cause uprooting my kids from the place we love to live and moving away from the childcare that lets me actually do the course is a great idea.


 
Yeah sorry it was a joke. A Plymouth joke. Thats to say not very funny.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jun 8, 2011)

Bakunin said:


> Or perhaps Mount Wise.
> 
> Then again, I quite like Toggle so I don't want to inflict that on her.


 
Hey Mount Wise has got a swimming pool at least! I grew up in Cornwall street which is kinda round the corner from Mount Wise but we went to the swimming pool all the time. Walking though was always much fun. http://www.flickr.com/photos/speedoboy/300266683/in/set-72157600030878483


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jun 8, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> I had to put up with keyham, which was slightly better.


Old working class suburb in decline unfortunately.The story of west/north Plymouth i suppose.


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 8, 2011)

jannerboyuk said:


> Hey Mount Wise has got a swimming pool at least! I grew up in Cornwall street which is kinda round the corner from Mount Wise but we went to the swimming pool all the time. Walking though was always much fun. http://www.flickr.com/photos/speedoboy/300266683/in/set-72157600030878483


 
Man I had to go to mount wise when I was a kid.  In january.  School swimming lessons.

*shudder*

We used to go there as kids in the summer too.  If I remember rightly one of the pools was free and the other two you had to pay for.  

Just round the corner from that army surplus place too!


----------

